# Stupid Question: How do I return a Kindle book



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I accidentally clicked on the One Click Order button for the Kindle edition of a book, when I really wanted to buy the paperback edition. 

How can I return this accidental order? I don't have a Kindle, just the Kindle for PC software.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Just go into your "Manage My Kindle" account page at amazon and it should be there in the drop down next to the book.  

You can also email Amazon for refund.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I only get "Delete this book" in the Dropdown menu, not a return option and the instructions in the Kindle FAQ are only for the Kindle itself, not for the software.

Hmm, I'll probably have to email support, but thanks for your help.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

That is odd. For me its in the dropdown to the right of the book and also below where it says how much I paid for the book. Its called "Return for Refund"

But this feature to do it from the account is pretty new and before that, you could email them and they would refund that way. 
So email them and you shouldn't have any problems that way within the 7 says. 

eta: I just saw you are located in Germany so there might be a difference with the account options. I don't know.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I sent an email to the Kindle store support team and they replied and promised me to cancel the unwanted order and refund the price. I'm really glad it worked, particularly since it was a trad published book and therefore pricey.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CoraBuhlert said:


> I only get "Delete this book" in the Dropdown menu, not a return option and the instructions in the Kindle FAQ are only for the Kindle itself, not for the software.
> 
> Hmm, I'll probably have to email support, but thanks for your help.


Cora--

Glad you were able to return the book!

For the future, just in case...the "Return this book" is an option on the Amazon web site, in your account under "Manage Your Kindle," not within the Kindle for PC software. Not sure if that's where you looked for it.

Betsy


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Atunah said:


> eta: I just saw you are located in Germany so there might be a difference with the account options. I don't know.


The "Return for refund" option *is* there on amazon.co.uk, so I think it probably is there on amazon.de as well.

I think once you guys and gals in the US have had the good toys and features to play with for a while, they then give them to all us "second class citizens" at the same time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Morf said:


> The "Return for refund" option *is* there on amazon.co.uk, so I think it probably is there on amazon.de as well.
> 
> I think once you guys and gals in the US have had the good toys and features to play with for a while, they then give them to all us "second class citizens" at the same time.


Or, you could look at it as we have to deal with bugs and glitches and they don't roll it out to you all until it really works right. 

One other though occurs: (well, two, it turns out) If it's been more than 7 days since you bought it, the return option won't be there. AND if it was a free book the return option won't be there. . .just the delete option. At least, that's the way it works on the US site. . . . .


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

I leave a message for Amazon to call me, takes about 15 seconds and they refund it right now.  Have also gone through the Kindle web page and had it done electronically.  They are really good to work with.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Just curious, since i've never thought about returning a kindle book before. What's stopping people from buying a book, reading it within 7 days and then returning it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

purplesmurf said:


> Just curious, since i've never thought about returning a kindle book before. What's stopping people from buying a book, reading it within 7 days and then returning it?


Personal ethics.

And, I suppose if Amazon notice excessive returns, they might shut down your account.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

purplesmurf said:


> Just curious, since i've never thought about returning a kindle book before. What's stopping people from buying a book, reading it within 7 days and then returning it?


Nothing really. Like Anne says, most people's moral compass would probably stop them and a lot of people can't finish a book in 7 days. But there's been at least one person here on the boards who admitted to reading books in 7 days and returning them and saw nothing wrong with it. Most people were appalled though so I'd wager the amount of people willing to do this are greatly in the minority.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am guessing one wouldn't be doing it for very long before Amazon cuts them off. They have cut people off for high return of other items in the store, I see no reason why they wouldn't do the same to high returners of kindle books. 

Personally I think that this is such a very small percentage of people even doing that.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Cora--
> 
> Glad you were able to return the book!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help Betsy, Atunah and everybody else. Though Amazon DE doesn't have "Return this book" as an option on the "Manage your Kindle" page yet - I had to dig through the FAQ. And in my case it wasn't seven days since I bought it, more like seven minutes. Amazon were very quick to give me a refund.

This was actually the first time I ever returned a Kindle book. I did buy another e-book by accident once, but that was a 99 cent indie book, so I didn't bother returning it.


----------

